# MTPCA '18-'19 FUR SALES



## Mistythicket (Dec 11, 2017)

*'18/'19 MTPCA FUR SALES*

12/15/18 - Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare
2/16/19 - Expo Center in Kalamazoo
3/16/19 - Eaton County Fairgrounds in Charlotte

Sales to start around 9am. Must be a MTPCA member to sell at auction. Dues and Lot Number Fee ($5/sale) may be paid the day of auction. Walk-in's welcome, but call ahead strongly encouraged. To get your lot number or for any questions, please contact Missi Martineau, MTPCA Fur Sale Director, at (269) 425-6024, text preferred.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I like the Charlotte one, finally in my neighborhood


----------



## Mistythicket (Dec 11, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> I like the Charlotte one, finally in my neighborhood


Hope to see you there!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Charlotte sounds good to me. Nice for a bit of a change, and good fur country. wish that we could get some of the boys from Indiana and Ohio to come up. Maybe give them a deal, waive the membership fee or reduce. would really help us out. We need more fur at the sales to keep them healthy.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Roger, that's an idea. To sell fur at our state auctions you need to be a member. But, for those trappers like you said that live in ohio, Indiana, or Illinois that want to come up and sell fur maybe we can work a reciprocity deal. Where some of our southern michigan trappers near the border can sell in those states without being a member. Not a bad idea. We can build on this.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Charge an extra fee for a lot number to out of state, and or perhaps bump the comm. rate. It's $5 for a lot number to members, make it $12 to out of state and 6% rather than 5%, or you join and pay the same. Advertising it to potential takers would be the hard part.


----------



## Mistythicket (Dec 11, 2017)

Clarification: If a seller is from Michigan, then they must be a MTPCA member. If a seller is from Out-of-State, they may either be a member of their home states Trapping Association or the National Trappers Association. Every seller must have a valid Fur Harvesters License. Still only $5 for their lot number and only 5% commission across the board.

My apologies I wasn't clear on this. If there are any further questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't know this. Thanks. With sales nearer to the state lines, maybe we could build on this. Ohio used to hold the sale at Bowling Green, was well attended, and drew some sellers from S.E. Mi.. Their $350 out of state buyers license, kept out any buyers. Indiana has $150 out of state buyers, Mi. only $10. Ohio no longer has a northern sale, and Indiana only a SMALL FTA sale in LaGrange. The comm. at the fur sales, major $$$ for MTPCA. Maybe we could build on a potential for new sale customers out of the border states. Like I said, making it known is the main obstacle.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm in North central indiana. I'm on this site because indiana sportsman.com, either has issues or isn't maintained because it won't let me post or join. Anyway. I'm a member of the Indiana state trappers association and they have a good sized sale in peru, which is 1.5 hours south of South bend in febuary. It pulled guys from Kentucky selling fur. Mostly coyotes. Just an fyi. I would be interested in checking out one in michigan. Since we are neighbors and all. I imagine some of the fur i catch spends time on your side of the line im so close!


----------



## Mistythicket (Dec 11, 2017)

574mag said:


> I'm in North central indiana. I'm on this site because indiana sportsman.com, either has issues or isn't maintained because it won't let me post or join. Anyway. I'm a member of the Indiana state trappers association and they have a good sized sale in peru, which is 1.5 hours south of South bend in febuary. It pulled guys from Kentucky selling fur. Mostly coyotes. Just an fyi. I would be interested in checking out one in michigan. Since we are neighbors and all. I imagine some of the fur i catch spends time on your side of the line im so close!


We would be happy to have you... and a friend or two! Please feel free to introduce yourself to Missi, Fur Sale Director, when you are able to stop in and if you have any further questions about the Fur Sales, please email [email protected]. We are looking forward to the upcoming season! Stay Safe & Tight Chains!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Right on! I'll put it on my calander


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe Ohio trappers group had a sale in Pemberville. Unfortunately those were 15-20 yrs ago now.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

With fewer sales and hopefully more fur in one place maybe these sales will attract out of state buyers. When we started the Ravenna sale we had a few out of state buyers that made for better prices


----------

